#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Engineering Manhour Estimate

## sara58sara

can anybody share a practical guideline for estimation of engineering manhour for different projects?

See More: Engineering Manhour Estimate

----------


## sara58sara

Furthermore, is there any rule for estimation of engineering manhour required in each discipline? Electrical, I&C, Civil, Structure, Piping, etc.?

----------


## DSB123

Engineering Estimation "norms" are normally known as intellectual property of the various Companies and are not available otherwise another Company could undercut. Always remember the fundamental Rule "a job takes as long as it takes" and the second Rule "don't try and cut corners". 

An engineering estimate is as good as the guy preparing the estimate. If he has insufficient experience then the estimate is more like a guesstimate!!!. 

Another "golden Rule" is for "nuclear work" estimate as for a normal job then multiply the result by at least a factor of 4 or 5!!!

----------


## gusgon

As DSB123 pointed out, companies estimate man-hours based on their own experiences. For instance a company like PDVSA, Venezuelan oil company, has a manual (if you speak spanish I could sent you a copy) where stablish for the type of engineering your are going to do (Conceptual, Basic, Detail) the typical documents and drawings required by each discipline. With that, and some criteria of your own,  such as determining how many Process Flow Diagrams (PFDs) for instance might be required to a certain job, you estimate the man-hours. In the company whre I work, a engineering consultant, that is done by senior engineers of each discipline (Process, Mechanical, Electrical, etc). You as coordinator put al the man-hours togheter and estimate the staff hours such as Project Manager, Engineering Coordinator, Planner, Contract Administrator, Cost Estimators, etc. Many of those are full time, some are partial time, as might be the case of cost estiamtor, which is required once youa have sized the main equipment or bill of materials, depending of the type of engineering.
Other thing is determine the categories of required engineers, based on their experience. The more early stage in engineering, the more experienced engineers you required. For instance, for a conceptual engineering, you might require more experienced engineers, as more design criteria is required. Also for man-hours estimates you have to use judgment, as a more experienced engineer can develope some task more quickly and efficiently that a les experienced one, but is more costly.
So my dear friend, there is not a rule of thumb or a clear cut way of estimating man-hours for a project. Even some companies estimate engineering man-hours based on the number and type of equipment. And as DSB123 said, you almost always underestimate. Worst if you are competing against other engineering companies.
Based on you requirements I posted the book Engineering & Construction Project Management - A. Kerridge (Gulf Professional Publishing, 1986), where chapters 14 and 15 explained some methodology for estimating man-hours.
Againg for your benefit, I will be uploading another book with more information, but in a different thread to benefit more people. The book is Planning, Estimating and Control of Chemical Construction Projects (2nd Ed.) - P. Navarrete (Dekker). Look for it.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Gusgon,
You are right the manhours are to be considered based on once personal experiance. But not all are so experianced and if possible let us share what ever info we can provided so that it can become the basis for others to make their own benchmarks.

I will for sure try to share some of the materials shortly and request all the forum members / friends to do the same for the sake of others. Pls bear for a short time until gather the data for posting here.

Best of luck to all.
Regards.

----------


## sara58sara

Dear DSB123
Dear Gusgon

So many Thanks for the explanations. But still I am looking for some information to make my own benchmarks, as said by npsrinivasarao. 
As I posted in another thread, the book Engineering & Construction Project Management was interesting to me but some contents in chapters 14 and 15 are not readable.

I wish the best for you friends
Regards

----------


## josefreitas

the book link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tuancham

Thanks you

----------


## djordiman

Thanks for the book  :Smile:

----------


## greges2009

Thanks josefreitas.

----------


## carlosdiperna

Many thanks Jos Freitas for the book you've posted

----------


## carlosdiperna

Hello, Gusgon. Is at your ability to send me a copy of the PDVSA costs estimating manual. I speak spanish (I'm from Uruguay). My email is carlosdiperna@gmail.com. TThank you very much. Best regards, saludos. Carlos

----------


## oswaldo arrioja

Hola gusgon, agradezco si puedes compartir conmigo el manual que mencionas. Puedes enviarlo a ojaudo2@gmail.com o publicar en el foro una direcci&#243;n para descargar.  Yo trabajo como ingeniero de procesos y quiero aprender un poco mas del area. 



Saludos Cordiales
Oswaldo 






> Engineering Estimation "norms" are normally known as intellectual property of the various Companies and are not available otherwise another Company could undercut. Always remember the fundamental Rule "a job takes as long as it takes" and the second Rule "don't try and cut corners". 
> 
> An engineering estimate is as good as the guy preparing the estimate. If he has insufficient experience then the estimate is more like a guesstimate!!!. 
> 
> Another "golden Rule" is for "nuclear work" estimate as for a normal job then multiply the result by at least a factor of 4 or 5!!!



See More: Engineering Manhour Estimate

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear josefreitas, Thks for the share

----------


## mekkisam

Thank u very much

----------


## mekkisam

Thank u

----------


## whtechc

Dear josefreitas, Thanks for the wonderful share

----------


## NESTIN

Hello, Gusgon. Is at your ability to send me a copy of the PDVSA costs estimating manual. 
My email is: nestor.amachuy@yahoo.com
Saludos....
Nestor

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## quaytit

Many thanks Jos Freitas for the book you've posted

----------


## ECH1

Estimado Gugson,

Si puedes enviame una copia del manual de PDVSA a e27081962@yahoo.com.ar
Desde ya muchas gracias

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Also please send the manual to me bzbipin@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance

----------


## kwy1970

thanks :Redface:

----------


## patatinapiccolina

Hello Gusgon

If possible could you send to me a copy of the PDVSA costs estimating manual.
I speak spanish quite well. My email is patatinapiccolina@gmail.com

Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## wcbphx

Hello sir, can you please send me a copy at wcbphx@yahoo.com.  Thank you.

----------


## GUEFK

Dear Gusgon



could you please send me a copy of the PDVSA on saidrimane@yahoo.fr

ThanksSee More: Engineering Manhour Estimate

----------


## f81aa

Hi gusgon:

Please upload and share the link of the oil company pdvsa manual you mentioned in your post #4.

Thanks

----------


## hznraja

Hello sir, can you please send me a copy at hznraja@gmail.com. Thank you.

----------


## gusgon

Dear fellows: Sorry for the delay. Here it is PDVSAs Project Guide - Guias de Gerencia de Proyectos de Inversion de Capital (GGPIC) - PDVSA. It is not a cost estimate manual. It is just a guide to project stages scopes and procedures. Unfortanately is in Spanish.
Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In a separate post I am sharing Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual (2nd Ed.) - J. Page (Gulf Professional Publishing), which for the estimation of Home Office Costs indicates engineering man hours estimates for a lot of equipments. I hope this will help.

----------


## fantastz

Gusgon. Is at your ability to send me a copy of the PDVSA costs estimating manual.
My email is: tschens@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## eljulitrunks

Hello Sir Gusgon,
Could you help me sending the manual (PDVSA costs estimating manual) to my e-mail? eljulitrunks@hotmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## mekkisam

Please,
Can you send me a copy of the book,
Thanks,
bouasam@gmail.com

----------


## sadane

Hi Gusgon

Please send a copy of PDVSA book

Thanks

----------


## sadane

Hi Gusgon

Sorry
s.laib@yahoo.fr

----------


## rumimallick

Hi Can you send me this book please hashmisb@gmail.com it will be great help

----------


## wadhamama

my question what is deference of  estimation of man-hour  in each stage of project e.g conception phase, and proposal phase, and detail deign phase?

----------


## jlbejaranor

Dear sara58sara,
There are several ways to calculate what you want.  One of them would be to assign a certain quantity of manhours to every document.  As an example, these manhours could be from 30 to 50 hours depending on the expertise of the engineering personnel.  But then arises the most important question:  Estimate the quantity of documents or the structure of the engineering.  This depends on the scope and the type of information that is given by your client.  So rules of thumb can be useful but can also be very dangerous misguiding you to big mistakes.
Regards,
JLBejarano

----------


## memoo5000

Thanksss

See More: Engineering Manhour Estimate

----------


## chuchai

thank you!

----------


## jlgarciatucci

Hello Sir Gusgon,
Could you help me sending the manual (PDVSA costs estimating manual) to my e-mail? jlgarciatucci@gmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## iitcs

HI I could not able to download from the link, 

Could any body email the pdf thanks
farooq88m@gmail.com

----------


## fantastz

Hello Sir Gusgon,
Can't download the manual, Please send this manual. Thanks!

----------


## fantastz

Hello Sir Gusgon,
my email is 
tschens@gmail.com

----------


## iitcs

still i could not download

----------


## fantastz

Hello Sir Gusgon,
my email is 
tschens@gmail.com

----------


## nbz813

Hi... me too, I need this manhour estimate...
Please send to zaal813@gmail.com

----------


## JOSE ADEMIR COSSIO LOPEZ

Please, send me the manual mention PDVSA estimates, it would be quite helpful. Thank you so much. Send me to mail cossiolopezja@gmail.com.pe.

----------


## cytech

Please share to this forum, thanks

----------


## cytech

Thank you

----------


## cytech

Hi all


cannot download please re-share thank youSee More: Engineering Manhour Estimate

----------


## Thaksen79

Dear josefreitas,

could you please upload the book on 4shared as the above link is blocked at my end

----------


## Thaksen79

Or else could you please send me the book at t_ingole@yahoo.co.in

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Could anyone re-upload this valuable book to this forum.
Thanks in advance. God bless you

----------


## akominis

> As DSB123 pointed out* companies estimate man-hours based on their own experiences. For instance a company like PDVSA* Venezuelan oil company* has a manual (if you speak spanish I could sent you a copy) where stablish for the type of engineering your are going to do (Conceptual* Basic* Detail) the typical documents and drawings required by each discipline. With that* and some criteria of your own*  such as determining how many Process Flow Diagrams (PFDs) for instance might be required to a certain job* you estimate the man-hours. In the company whre I work* a engineering consultant* that is done by senior engineers of each discipline (Process* Mechanical* Electrical* etc). You as coordinator put al the man-hours togheter and estimate the staff hours such as Project Manager* Engineering Coordinator* Planner* Contract Administrator* Cost Estimators* etc. Many of those are full time* some are partial time* as might be the case of cost estiamtor* which is required once youa have sized the main equipment or bill of materials* depending of the type of engineering.
> Other thing is determine the categories of required engineers* based on their experience. The more early stage in engineering* the more experienced engineers you required. For instance* for a conceptual engineering* you might require more experienced engineers* as more design criteria is required. Also for man-hours estimates you have to use judgment* as a more experienced engineer can develope some task more quickly and efficiently that a les experienced one* but is more costly.
> So my dear friend* there is not a rule of thumb or a clear cut way of estimating man-hours for a project. Even some companies estimate engineering man-hours based on the number and type of equipment. And as DSB123 said* you almost always underestimate. Worst if you are competing against other engineering companies.
> Based on you requirements I posted the book Engineering & Construction Project Management - A. Kerridge (Gulf Professional Publishing* 1986)* where chapters 14 and 15 explained some methodology for estimating man-hours.
> Againg for your benefit* I will be uploading another book with more information* but in a different thread to benefit more people. The book is Planning* Estimating and Control of Chemical Construction Projects (2nd Ed.) - P. Navarrete (Dekker). Look for it.



Dear Gusgon* any chance you can share with me the PDVSA book please?
Regards.

----------


## bzbipin

Hello Sir Gusgon*
Could you help me sending the manual (PDVSA costs estimating manual) to my e-mail? bzbipin@gmail.com
Thank you very muc

----------


## pipppo

Thanks

----------


## deshpandep33

please repost

----------


## GvdB

Kindly share this book again. Thanks.

----------


## endorphin

Can anyone please share the book. Thanks

----------

